# StoopidParts.com CF hood B15



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Click on my sign below to check out prototype pics on Jermaine's car(StoopidParts Co-owner) and final pics on my car in the "my Car" section.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Why you page is in spanish?
BTW nice car


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

In spanish? It's not. Thanks though


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice, seen it on the website also. Any idea when the B14 hood will be done?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'll probably be heading up to see Jermaine on either Friday Night, or Saturday Morning so we can get the ball rolling. I do apologize because I've been busy with work and school, and all that other good stuff.  I won't let y'all down.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Tell Jermaine, Greg with the hood said what's up.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem, Greg.

-Sam


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

stealthb14 said:


> *I'll probably be heading up to see Jermaine on either Friday Night, or Saturday Morning so we can get the ball rolling. I do apologize because I've been busy with work and school, and all that other good stuff.  I won't let y'all down. *


Thanks dogg! We wanna be cool too lol!!


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Looks really good.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

01LTD said:


> *Looks really good. *


Thanks.  For anyone with a B15, Stoopidparts is doing a group buy with the hood which makes it $600 shipped.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sweet SE-R bro.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey everyone Ive seen this hood in person at MOROSO and it looks real good... I just hope the B14 will be as tight...


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *Thanks.  For anyone with a B15, Stoopidparts is doing a group buy with the hood which makes it $600 shipped. *


You're welcome sir. I'm getting mine hopefully tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Hey everyone Ive seen this hood in person at MOROSO and it looks real good... I just hope the B14 will be as tight... *


You headin' out to the dyno day and meet this weekend?


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

GHSER7 said:


> *You headin' out to the dyno day and meet this weekend? *


Yeah im gonna try and make it to both...but Ill def. be at one or the other....


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

aight coo


----------

